# 2014 Oldies Car show & Concert July 28, 2014



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*2014 Oldies Car show & Concert July 27, 2014*


_*

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW AND CONCERT IS ON SUNDAY JULY 27 2014 AT SAN FERNANDO HIGH SCHOOL. 
ONE OF THE BIGGEST & BEST SHOWS AROUND. 
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO @ 818-602-5173.
SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS
*_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigdaddyj300 (Mar 9, 2008)

July 28th is a Monday in 2014.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*DON'T U MEAN JULY 27,2014 ?*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Happy New Year Oldies!! Looking forward to 2014!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *DON'T U MEAN JULY 27,2014 ?*


Yes it's on July 27 2014


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our show. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*JULY 27,2014 *​


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

The Spider-Man PT Cruiser will be there , again from Vegas. U Know.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro C.C. Antelope Valley had a great time last year, and we'll be there again this year...*


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:wer gettin ready


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

best show in the valley. i will be there
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World c.c will be there to support. . :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


ray-13 said:


> Latin World c.c will be there to support. . :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Wat up Ricardo Chevrolet need our name added to the banner on the stage


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT fir the Oldies Show CHEVROLET Will be there.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Chevrolet C C will be there Oldies Show in my back yard. Great show BTTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tony64ways said:


> Chevrolet C C will be there Oldies Show in my back yard. Great show BTTMFT


No doubt homie! That's my old H'S . I couldn't make it last year but it's on this year!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

JOHN818 said:


> No doubt homie! That's my old H'S . I couldn't make it last year but it's on this year!!!


 Chevrolet We need to get our name on the Banner on stage


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


OLDIES SFV said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE I GOT PRE REGS IF U SEE ME IN THE STREET COME UP *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE I GOT PRE REGS IF U SEE ME IN THE STREET COME UP *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT Oldies Show 1of the Best shows in Los Angeles


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Save the date!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

We lIke to thank all the people that went to this years show, specially to all the CAR CLUBS.-( Nit Life SB,Old Memories, Nukturnal, Cruzers S.B.,Connected, Bomb Life, GoodTimes, Oldies, Majestics, Xplizit, Exclusives, Individuals, Pachuco, Viejitos, Yocitas, All for one, Latin Lords, Progressives, Aztec Pride, Cruzers Oxnard, , all the independents that came out..
For the best over all.- BEST LUXURY,- Alfonso club Majestics,BEST MOTORCYCLE.-Larry ( Independent ), BEST TRADITIONAL.-Daniel club Connected, BEST IN SHOW.-Hector Nokturnal, Will see you May 3 2015.


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

We lIke to thank all the people that went to this years show, specially to all the CAR CLUBS.-( Nit Life SB,Old Memories, Nukturnal, Cruzers S.B.,Connected, Bomb Life, GoodTimes, Oldies, Majestics, Xplizit, Exclusives, Individuals, Pachuco, Viejitos, Yocitas, All for one, Latin Lords, Progressives, Aztec Pride, Cruzers Oxnard, , all the independents that came out..
For the best over all.- BEST LUXURY,- Alfonso club Majestics,BEST MOTORCYCLE.-Larry ( Independent ), BEST TRADITIONAL.-Daniel club Connected, BEST IN SHOW.-Hector Nokturnal, Will see you May 3 2015. California car & Cycle super show


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmf


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:TTT...ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT Oldies Show Chevrolet will be there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

"KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT" IS BACK BIGGER & BETTER BROUGHT TO YOU BY EL CHUCO RAMIREZ PROMOTIONZ, CONRAD KUSTOMZ & PACHUCOS R US, & HOSTED BY OLDIES CAR CLUB HOUSTON TEJAS CHAPTER... TROPHIES & AWARDS IN ALL CLASSES AND CASH PRIZES, SPECIAL GUEST PERFORMING: 
MC MAGIC, BIG GEMINI AND MANY MORE.....


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

[URL=http://s65.photobucket.com/user/pedalers/media/Flyerback_zpsc6c44183.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Should I pre reg the day of the show


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT... 7 days away... see everyone there..


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories plan to make it out to the valley!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bump to the top..


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wat time are you doing entrys today.. ?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT FOR A BADD ASS SHOW :thumbsup: Latins Finest had a great time will be there next year to support the school n Oldies cc


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Had a great time at the show.. TTT for a bad ass show.. see you next year..






Latin World cc


----------



## LegionS818 (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome show, great time! Can't wait till next year


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bad ass show WiseGuys Cc had fun thanks


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmft


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Good show Ttt oldies


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies car club would like to thank all of the car clubs and solo riders who came out and supported us with our show on Sunday, without you guys the show wouldn't be passable. We had a great turnout with over 600 entries. This show is getting bigger and better every year thanks to all of you. We look forward to having a bigger show next year with all of your support. Much love from the Oldies family.


----------



## mr.marcos/nitecitycc (Apr 2, 2014)

OLDIES SFV said:


> Oldies car club would like to thank all of the car clubs and solo riders who came out and supported us with our show on Sunday, without you guys the show wouldn't be passable. We had a great turnout with over 600 entries. This show is getting bigger and better every year thanks to all of you. We look forward to having a bigger show next year with all of your support. Much love from the Oldies family.


Thank you'NiteCity Car Club had a great time! Thanks Again!


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you Oldies CC great show def b back next yr :thumbsup:


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

